# Hey from South Australia



## spot (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi Womble
Welcome aboard:wink:
I hear India is the place for cheap Kidneys so they should also have veins:icon_jokercolor:


----------



## Cutthroat (Sep 23, 2006)

*Hey from Sth.Australia*

Hi Womble where in Sth Aus are you from? I live in Mt.Gambier.pm me and we can discuss what you want to know.We have a pretty good club here all though we are a fita target club,I do a bit of bowhunting.


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

G'day :yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Jason. Have fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## clicker (Mar 5, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Pull up a chair and enjoy


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome To At


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------

